# The art of off grid mothering



## Wendybird42 (Oct 20, 2017)

My partner and I have both been off grid for years. But as I was a very nervous pregnant momma, we rented a home for the last trimester/first three months of our first born. Now we are back to off grid living. Homesteading our own land. Oh my! All the usual challenges are multiplied by a trillion when you add a teething babe to the mix. Any other momma's want to talk about the special challenges of off grid mothering?


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

try here http://www.mothering.com/forum/316-country-living-off-grid/


----------

